# Lost go pro 4 silver and scubapro spectra mask



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Dove the 3 barges Saturday and apparently as we motored east away from the barges, my scubapro spectra mask, subgear go pro mount, GoPro 4 silver,with battery bacpac attatched inside of standard housing seemed to bounce it's way off the stern of the boat. I should've properly stowed my gear to prevent it, and will do better in the future. So, I'm estimating that it bounced off approx. 20-100yards east of barge structure. I know it's a blind shot in the dark, but I figured it's worth putting out to the forum. If found I will gladly pay handsome reward. Thanks guys, Brandon.


----------



## Specktackler357 (Jun 28, 2016)

Dang that sux. Sealark is who I'd tt


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Ya, thanks for your pity, lol. I'm trying not to remind myself how much it was all worth, about $550 ish. But I'm really bummed that I can't video any more dives till I get enough cash for another......


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Give me some gps numbers we looked for an hour today no luck. 3 barges is very big


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

D Thomas if you can get a track of the boat when leaving the barges in Garmin format it would help. PM me information if you want me to keep looking.


----------

